# Products to help weigh down coat?



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of products to help weigh down a coat so it is not all fluffy/staticy? Tito's hair seems to have a lot of fluff when I blow dry him out for shows and its driving me nuts. I have tried a lot of products, including the PP Swishy coat and blow drying cream, IOD finisher, spray leave in conditioners. I dont know what I am doing wrong but I desperately need some ideas. Could it be he has a lot of undercoat ? Its weird since his tail looks like it is all the over coat and the rest of his body is more under than over. If only his body was like his tail!! He is starting the blowing coat phase so I am praying it will change. Until then, any ideas?:frusty:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi Estrella - I was talking to a handler at the show and she keeps all her Havanese in Keri oil during the week (mixed with water of course). Then she says it's a single wash, but you do have to use warm water. I'm wondering if you could try it next week after the shows. She says she does it on Monday and then bathes on Friday and the dirt apparently is attracted the oil and comes right out. Worth seeing if maybe this will add the needed moisture. She also mentioned someone else uses the Neutrogena oil and that the Walmart brand is fine too. Maybe try no more than a tablespoon. I've done a much heavier application on my Maltese and he got way too fluffy, so moderation is the key.


----------

